# "Bad" Shotguns Could be Banned



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms is allowing public comments before issuing a decision that could result in outlawing certain types of shotguns currently available to citizens.
The BATF finished a study regarding the importability of certain shotguns. The basis for a possible ban is based on a loosely defined "Sporting Purpose" test. Using the vague definition, almost all pump-action and semi-automatic shotguns could be banned.

The ATF is currently allowing public comments on the study until the end of the month. Those wishing to express concerns about the study can send an email to [email protected]

Here's our chance to do more than gripe about some stupid law by filing our opinions about the possibility of more gun grabbing. Take a minute to make an official statement, after your blood temperature gets below 214 degrees F.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Please present yourself in a positive manner. No threats or swearing. But be sure to send it....


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, first it's importability, then ownership.

Any links to the study?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.atf.gov/publications/firearms/012611-study-on-importality-of-certain-shotguns.pdf

One of the primary targets is the Saiga shotgun. For those of you who have not fired one of these they are much like an AK shooting shotgun shells. There are 30 rnd magazines that you can empty in seconds.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just one step in the banning of so-called "assault" guns. Sheeple are so stupid ! I'll sign it after I cool down.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, we'd better all get one before they get banned.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> Well, we'd better all get one before they get banned.


It works every time. As soon as someone gets the idea to ban something, the demand goes through the stratosphere. As evidence, just look at firearms and ammunition sales in the past few years of gun-grabber threats from Washington. Unprecedented sales in the midst of a very sour economy. And, never a government bailout or subsidy


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Another case of WE THE GOVERNMENT, rather then WE THE PEOPLE!!! We THE PEOPLE better get some control, or WE THE PEOPLE will have no guns left!!! VOTE OR DIE!!!!


----------

